# school mornings



## xmechman93x (Aug 30, 2009)

Well school is starting soon and I am waiting for the stressful mornings to start at the same time...On school mornings I tend to have problems going if i have to go and i always feel like i HAVE to go before i leave for school, even if i don't have to go that much. I always end up running late no matter what. I tend to avoid foods thats upset my stomach during school season but it still happens. I also tend to not go very much at all most of the week and once a week i will have a really long bathroom sitting. Are there anythings that anybody could recommend to help this? Ive read that aloe and peppermint tablets can help the IBS but is there anything else to make me more regular without giving me diarrhea?PS: I should mention i have Crohns (which is mostly under control with medication) and IBS (A?)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When you wake up the colon "wakes up". It tends to be less active during the night and then has a burst of activity in the morning. A lot of people have a BM in the morning, and that can be more problematic for those with digestive ills (may go a few times or need some recovery time).Usually it helps to get up a bit early so you have enough time for the bathroom as well as getting ready for the day. Getting up as late as possible with just barely enough time to get ready tends to make things a lot worse from the rushing around and then the stress of having to deal with the digestive problems on top of that.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

I get up early and have breakfast first thing, then shower and get ready. This gives me the most amount of time (about an hour) to have a BM or two. I had this problem very bad, up to 6 BMs every morning. I have been able to improve this greatly with supplements & a diet that promote a healthly bacterial flora. I also started seeing a nutritionist that specializes in digestive disorders.Here are some thngs that can help.Digestive EnzymesAntioxidantsSCDElemental dietCandida dietBook - "Listen to your Gut" by Jini Patel ThompsonCalciumGood luck


----------



## xmechman93x (Aug 30, 2009)

Patman- Did those things help with regularity and more "normal" sized BM's? I looked up the Candida Diet and it seems like it should help "clean up" things. Are there any specific things you could recommend to do if i start the Candida Diet (such as things that helped you most and things that made you feel sick etc..).Kathleen- Thanks for that info. I didnt know that the colon wakes up as I do. I never really realized that.School starts Wednesday so hopefully if i start this tomorrow it will at least start helping a little bit. I would hate to not feel well my first day (like I always have).


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

I followed this Candida diet.http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/index.phpBut my nutritionist was very helpful in helping find out what foods were my triggers or one that I was intolerant to. Everyone was different when it come to our triggers. You can do a food diary and track what you eat and find out what foods cause issues.Common triggers for IBD are Gluten, dairy, caffinee, processed sugar, high frutose corn syrup, foods that are high in resistant starch (SEE Specific CarboHydrate diet) but if you follow the above Candida diet you will cover all of that. http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.infoI also used this supplement pack. Which contained anti-fungals, anti bacterials and probiotics. I also took digestive enzymes and omega 3 fish oil. http://www.naturalnutritionals.com/bio10.htmlThis is just the first things I did to get my health back. I am currenty going through heavy metal detox. Blood and hair analysis testing has shown that I have alot of Mercury and aluminium in my system. I removed all my silver (mercury fillings) and now working on getting rid of the metals.According to the CCFA the current theory is that some sort of enviromental factor has distupted our bacteria flora and imuume system. The food program will help get you better but you have to find out if there is still a enviromental factor making you sick. Just my 2 cents.Good luck, feel free to ask as many questions as you like. There is a ton of info on the forum and the IBD section that can help too.


----------



## xmechman93x (Aug 30, 2009)

So should i follow the Candida Diet or SCH? Some stuff for the Candida are allowed in the SCH diet and vice versa it seems like. Its confusing...


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Hi Xmech,I have UC and IBS and can totally relate to what you're talking about. Morning used to rough for me and getting out the door took 2 or 3 tries and a couple of Imodium many days. I agree completely with what Kathleen has told you and all the diet related things Patman has said. I've gone gluten-free, take digestive enzymes daily, eat only whole foods - no preservatives, nothing premade or prepackaged, etc. - and also came to realize that my little morning problem was mainly an IBS thing. Meaning, for me anyway, that I was working myself up into a "state" anticipating my gut going off. I now wake up about 2 hours before I need to leave, do about 25 minutes of meditation (you can get CD's that'll help you with this), then as Pat does, eat breakfast and then take a shower and get ready to leave. I think this is where the mind/gut thing really comes in especially if you've had a bad experience or two in the past, like I had. IBS isn't caused by our mind, but our mind plays a big role in that butterly in the stomach, have to go feeling. My best advice, and what works for me is anythign from meditation, to rhythmic breathing, to sitting in the sunshine for 15 minutes before I leave (the vit. D you get from sunshine can really calm down your gut), etc. Figure out what helps you calm down and do it. Learn to focus on the positive. What you are thinking can really affect how your body acts and feels. You can do it. I now leave my house every day very successfully as do others living with IBD & IBS. If you think it would help you could get my book from amazon.com It's title is: Living with IBD & IBS: A Personal Journey of Success. www.ibdandibs.comYou can do this!Cheers,Elizabeth


----------



## xmechman93x (Aug 30, 2009)

I just hope and really want to get my Crohnes/IBS under control. It really effects my life. I dont like leaving the house without using the bathroom, even if i dont have to go at the moment i feel like i need to go. The last 2 school years were not very good. Late nearly everyday, excess of absenses. I did practically nothing this summer because of leaving the house and possibly needing a bathroom. I live in an area where alot of people go fishing, hunting, dirtbiking, camping etc, but i dont do any of that because of it.Alot of people say i should play football or think i play football, but i choose not to because getting tackled and worrying if im going to need to go and if theres a bathroom is not a good combo.My diet in the past has never been to healthy, and never very active either, although the IBS doesnt help it at all...cant go for a walk/run/bike ride without worrying. My doctor had said that im not a normal case of Crohnes because usually people with it are skinny and or look malnourished etc. but im a ''healthy'' 5'7'' and ~220lbs. FAR from what i would like, but unless i get the IBS in control first it will be harder to do much besides my diet.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

xmechman93x said:


> So should i follow the Candida Diet or SCH? Some stuff for the Candida are allowed in the SCH diet and vice versa it seems like. Its confusing...


It can be very confusing at first. There are many diet/food plans out there. If I would have to start all over again I think i would still start with the Candida diet. It does not allow many things that are known to cause problems. Stick with it for a while. If you are feeling good on it for a few months then try adding a few things and get closer to SCD. keep a food diary/journal to keep track of what may be bothering you.One of the things that has really helped me out is reading as many books on IBD healing/food programs. Some of the main books that get discuses a lot are and can help.SCD. IBD diet 101. It can help but is not as refined as some of the newer programs. You can probably find it in your libary. A great foundation and starting spot.http://www.amazon.com/Breaking-Vicious-Cyc...6066&sr=1-1Listen to your Gut by Jini Patel Thompson. http://www.crohnsalternative.com/http://www.jinipatelthompson.com/index.phpRestoring you digstive healthhttp://www.amazon.com/Restoring-Your-Diges...6250&sr=1-1Why doesn't my doctor know this. Download his free PDF file from his site.http://www.amazon.com/Why-Doesnt-Doctor-Kn...6343&sr=1-1http://www.drdahlman.com/


----------



## BobbyGirl (Mar 14, 2009)

I have the same problem as you in the mornings. You feel like you have to go otherwise you'll panic and it you will need to go at school (which you dont want to do). What i do is try and stick to some sorta schedule, like, get up, get dressed, go to toilet etc. and time how long you should take and things. This should help your lateness.


----------



## Deadxdream (Jan 23, 2010)

I know how you feel I'm always late to school because of having to go to the bathroom often it takes me like an hour to go to the bathroom so ill wake up 2-3 hours before school and get ready.


----------



## 21794 (Apr 30, 2006)

I know this sounds really weird and my family even thinks I'm just making this up....but it really helps me go to the restroom in the morning if I do an activity that relaxes me. For me...now I know this sounds stupid...surfing the internet helps me go to the restroom. Lol told you it was weird. But it works...so I'll keep doing it. I've tried lots of things like reading a book or watching the news....but going on the internet is what works best. I usually surf fansites about famous celebrities or paparazzi websites like Justjared.com But seriously in the mornings it doesn't feel like I have to go to the restrooms, but as soon as I go on the computer I just have this urge to go. Now this "master plan" does wasn't work all the time. It probably like 80% effective lol. My dad says I'm just crazy and I've probably just trained my mind to make it go to the bathroom when I'm on the computer. But idk....this is the only thing that helps me go to the restroom. Every morning. It's a routine. I get up 2 hours before school that way I have lots of time to allow myself to go to the bathroom. Oh and I used to always try to go to the restroom at night, but I found that going in the morning is better because it makes you stomach feel empty and less bloated at school. So my advice is to just give yourself a lot of time to go to the bathroom before school starts, and to find something that relaxes you.


----------



## geetargal (Apr 4, 2010)

I had the same problem my whole school life, from elementary school through high school. I couldn't ride the bus because it always came so early and I would still need to use the bathroom. I tried everything from waking up hours before I needed to to not eating anything in the morning, nothing really seemed to help. High school was basically a nightmare for me because of my IBS. I've started taking calcium and it's helped me tremendously! Give it a try, it might work for you too!


----------



## Ginge...:) (May 7, 2010)

I've only just this second joined this site and this post was the one that caught my attention. I am 17 and i know exactly how you feel, i now attend college and am STILL having issues with the mornings, i have been for around two years now and it really effects my attendance and punctuality. It also really gets me down.I think its all about finding your own routine and relaxing first thing in a morning. i find having a smoothie in the morning and taking my medication as soon as i wake up helps me







Also, being ridiculously careful about what i eat on a night time helps. and drinking lots of water.Hope your first day went well!! and the days since then.


----------

